# Фильм о баянисте



## BudnikYurij (23 Окт 2011)

Какое из произведений, написанных для баяна можно считать самым виртуозным, гениальным... Такое, к которому все баянисты должны стремиться и сыграв его можно считать что постиг самой вершины и дальше уже некуда.

Ещё вариант: произведение может быть известное и написано для других инструментов или оркестра, но в исполнении баяна( желательно аудио запись) 

Какие у Вас могут быть предложения? Можно несколько.


----------



## kirlev (23 Окт 2011)

мне кажется "соната №1 памяти Золотарева". Нагаева. там соединены различные техники, артикуляции, надо много пропускать через себя.


----------



## bombastic (23 Окт 2011)

сколько произведений, столько и техник. а стремиться нужно к чему душа лежит, а не к общему обелиску )).
советую вам поиграть концертштюк Вебера, 3 части, переложения Ференца Листа( можно и клавир, трансы например!!)
венгерские танцы наример. Брамс на баяне здорово звучит (Войтенко - замечательный пример)


----------



## Matvei13 (23 Окт 2011)

Ищи виртуозное исполнение, а не произведение - Скляров,Шишкин,Гайнуллин и т.д.


----------



## Mikhayloff.ek (24 Окт 2011)

Мне тоже кажется,что Концертштюк Вебера. Ещё соната №3 Золотарева.


----------

